# Cubase - Disable Tracks With No Data?



## Jeremy Gillam (Sep 30, 2018)

Hey all, I'm wondering if there are any Cubase Project Logical Editor whizzes there who might be able to help me set up a process to disable active tracks that don't contain events/regions/clips. It would be handy for quickly freeing up resources in my disabled track template when I've enabled a bunch of tracks I don't end up needing. Thanks!


----------



## Andreas Moisa (Oct 1, 2018)

It's actually quite easy to do: Create a PLE Preset that selects all tracks without data. And then you can use a Key Command to disable the selected tracks. Something like Container type is Equal Track AND Property Property is set Event is Empty -> Function: Select. You can make a Macro of the PLE-Preset and the KC and there you go.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Oct 1, 2018)

Thank you Andreas! Here are some screen captures of what I did in case others are interested. After posting here I also found a helpful video on how to set up a similar macro.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 1, 2018)

Just something to keep in mind - but there *have* been some acknowledged issues around disabling / re-enabling large numbers of tracks in one go previously in cubase/nuendo. This was about 18 months ago - but I spent a lot of time trying to figure out what was going on / going thru support channels to help. I ended up with a workflow where I didn't need to do this... so I bypassed the issue rather than hearing further back from SB over if they found the bug / did anything about it. I *think* from memory it was well over 100 at a time that was causing my issues though.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Oct 1, 2018)

Thanks for the heads up. I haven't encountered anything too disastrous in Cubase 9.5. My template is about 3500 tracks but I generally toggle them on and off in smaller batches as I work.


----------



## colony nofi (Oct 1, 2018)

Yeah - this was approx the size of mine from memory. I must pull out my notes to figure out what went on. I'm pretty sure it only occurred with >100 tracks at a time.
I now only use that original template as something to import tracks from... I'm trying to make more "project specific" smaller templates these days rather than the single large monster. Its just a creative thing where the intentional selection of sounds for a project become part of the process, and I'm liking it! (Sorry - total derail from your subject matter...)


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Oct 1, 2018)

Totally dig your approach and I'm using mine similarly. A master template to rule all others.


----------



## Coldsound (Dec 22, 2020)

Hi all,
Sorry to dig up an old thread, but I'm facing a problem: Because of the enable/disable function, whenever I trigger this macro I Reactivate ALL the track that where already disable.
My template contain some hundreds tracks , so enabling them all is not the point.
And I can't figure out how to exclude the already disabled tracks from the PLE / Macro ?
BTW I'm on Cubase 10.5 right now


----------



## Tuomas Nikkinen (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey,
Here's a PLE that targets only the active tracks without content. The Macro action is just the "Audio: Disable/Enable Track", but you could have this without that macro and call it in the macro after the selection PLE here.

My context is also disabled-track template, and I want to disable tracks frequently when they don't find use in any given cue/track.


----------



## Rhian Sheehan (May 4, 2021)

Tuomas Nikkinen said:


> Hey,
> Here's a PLE that targets only the active tracks without content. The Macro action is just the "Audio: Disable/Enable Track", but you could have this without that macro and call it in the macro after the selection PLE here.
> 
> My context is also disabled-track template, and I want to disable tracks frequently when they don't find use in any given cue/track.


Hi Tuomas, 

I'm trying to work this shortcut into my template. I've used the PLE actions you suggested above with "Audio: Disable/Enable Track" selected in the bottom right macro section of the PLE. I must be doing something wrong, as this setting activates ALL my deactivated tracks without data. 

I simply want to create a macro that first selects ONLY active tracks without any data, and deactivates only those tracks. Is there a new Macro I need to setup within the key commands section in order to do this? Would you mind sharing your macro settings?

Thanks!


----------



## MarcusD (May 5, 2021)

Rhian Sheehan said:


> I simply want to create a macro that first selects ONLY active tracks without any data, and deactivates only those tracks. Is there a new Macro I need to setup within the key commands section in order to do this? Would you mind sharing your macro settings?
> 
> Thanks!



1. Open the Key Command window and create a new Macro (name it what you wish)
2. Add the " Disable / Enable Track " function found in the Audio tree.






3. Open the PLE and create this command, then set the function to "select" and from the "Macro " button choose the Macro you created in the Key Commands window, from the dropdown list.






4. Open the Key Command window then under "Process Project Logical Editor" select the PLE you just created and bind it to a Key.






When you trigger the keystroke, it'll select the specific tracks with no data then trigger the Macro to disable those tracks.

✌️


----------



## Rhian Sheehan (May 5, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> 1. Open the Key Command window and create a new Macro (name it what you wish)
> 2. Add the " Disable / Enable Track " function found in the Audio tree.
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant! This works. Thank you so much for taking the time. I truly appreciate you making the effort (as I'm sure many others will). I have this macro setup and controlled via my iPad, and it's going to speed up my workflow a lot. ✌️✌️✌️


----------

